# Dirt 3 Spielstand wird nicht geladen



## Birdy84 (6. September 2011)

Hi,

die Situation ist folgende: Erst wurde Dirt 3 mit offline gfwl-Konto gespielt, nun wurde ein online gfwl-Konto erstellt. Beim Spielstart von Dirt 3 kann man nur mit dem offline Konto den Spielstand laden. Ist man mit den online Konto eingeloggt erscheint beim Laden des Dirt 3 Speicherstands: Failed to load profile!

An einem zweiten PC mit anderem Steam-, gfwl- und Dirt 3-Konto funktioniert der beschriebene Vorgang jedoch!

Wie bekomme ich mit dem online Konto den Spielstand geladen, der mit dem offline Konto erzeugt wurde?


----------

